
Phil Schiller says poor kids are doomed - JustSomeNobody
https://www.theverge.com/2019/11/13/20963166/apple-phil-schiller-google-chromebook-classroom-not-going-to-succeed
======
rvz
> You need to have these cutting-edge learning tools to help kids really
> achieve their best results.

Oh dear. This sounds like a scathing attack towards people who want to save
money on a cheap computer rather than "invest" in a MacBook, just for
education. Phil must be hard at work with his marketing here, but this makes
no sense.

I don't know why on earth I would lend my child a MacBook for school work if I
could give them a Chromebook or a cheap Windows machine. Apart from the Google
spyware, It does the job for 1/8th of the price.

For education, Chromebooks make sense here, better battery life, to some
extent smaller and have good security. They don't need more "cutting edge
technology" like MacBooks to learn. In fact Macbooks and Chromebooks both just
work, but the latter is significantly cheaper.

------
hindsightbias
After 40 years, you’d think we’d have better evidence:

[http://news.mit.edu/2019/mit-jpal-what-126-studies-tell-
us-a...](http://news.mit.edu/2019/mit-jpal-what-126-studies-tell-us-about-
education-technology-impact-0226)

